# Folder?



## CharlieD (Feb 27, 2007)

I created this folder, called it Favorits, put a thread in to it, and now can't find it. How do I find it? Where do I start?


----------



## Alix (Feb 27, 2007)

Did you do that on your computer and just can't find that folder? You can go to the Start menu, click on Search and go from there. (Search all files and folders)

Or did you do that in your PM box? The place where it says Inbox has a drop down menu, it might be in there?


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 27, 2007)

i did it here, in user cp there is edit folders thingy


----------

